# Futuro/Infinitivo Pessoal no verbo DIZER



## Carol Z

Quería saber cómo se pone esta frase en portugués:

"Hice un examen y estoy a la espera de que ellos me digan algo"

No sé si esta frase el verbo DIZER es "me disserem" o "me dizerem", ya que creo que se trata de futuro pero no acaba de quedarme claro.

Muchas gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fiz um exame/teste e estou à espera/esperando que eles me digam algo/me dêm retorno.


----------



## Carol Z

Creo que eso es en portugués brasileño, no? cómo sería en portugués de Portugal?

Muchas gracias


----------



## anaczz

Tanto no português brasileiro, quanto no de Portugal, creio ser aceitável:
Estou à espera de dizerem(-me) algo.
Estou à espera *de* que me digam algo.
Estou esperando (a esperar) que me digam algo.


----------



## mao morta

Bom dia,
Em português de Portugal seria: "fiz um exame e estou à espera que me digam algo". 
O uso do gerúndio "estou esperando" é feito sobretudo no Brasil (e, para sermos muito específicos, em certas zonas de Portugal, mas já em desuso).
"Digam" não é futuro nem infinitivo pessoal: é presente do conjuntivo.


----------



## dexterciyo

mao morta said:


> Bom dia,
> Em português de Portugal seria: "fiz um exame e estou à *espera que* me digam algo". .



Não é precisa a preposição "de"?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que é facultativa.


----------



## anaczz

Parece que  "à espera" tem sido muito usada sem a preposição, mas esta resposta no ciberdúvidas considera obrigatório o "de".


----------



## dexterciyo

Obrigado, Anaczz.


----------



## mao morta

Obrigado, Anaczz! > "*estar à espera de que*" e "*esperar que*". No entanto, como em Portugal no discurso oral se omite o 'de', aprofundei a questão, consultando o ciberdúvidas. Eis a resposta:

Prezado consulente,

Está correta a estrutura «estou à espera de que me enviem os resultados», porque a expressão inclui a preposição "de": «estou à  espera de...» («À espera disso/de acontecer alguma coisa/de que aconteça alguma coisa»).

No entanto, a preposição "de" pode ser omitida antes de "que", sem afetar a correção da frase: «estou à espera que me enviem os resultados».


----------



## anaczz

São duas respostas contraditórias, não? A primeira resposta dizia:
"O texto corre(c)to é o primeiro. A expressão «Estar à espera» é seguida da preposição *de*. Note-se que com o verbo esperar, porém, se não usa a preposição. Diz-se «*Espero que* tudo corra bem», mas «Estou à espera *de que* tudo corra bem»."
(grifos originais)


----------



## Outsider

Na escrita formal costuma-se ter o cuidado de usar "à espera de que". Mas na fala ouve-se das duas maneiras, provavelmente até mais sem o "de".


----------



## Odinilson

WhoSoyEu said:


> Fiz um exame/teste e estou à espera/esperando que eles me digam algo/me *dêm* retorno.



Não há motivo para se usar acento diacrítico, pois a forma verbal no singular seria "dê" (o acento não é usado como mero diferencial, mas sim por uma questão fonética, representando seu timbre fechado). Ou seja, o caso do verbo dar é diferente, por exemplo, do verbo ter e seus derivados. Aliás, a forma verbal "dê", no plural, seria "*deem*", sem acento circunflexo e com vogal dobrada.


----------



## Odinilson

mao morta said:


> Bom dia,
> Em português de Portugal seria: "fiz um exame e estou à espera que me digam algo".
> O uso do gerúndio "estou esperando" é feito sobretudo no Brasil (e, para sermos muito específicos, em certas zonas de Portugal, mas já em desuso).
> "Digam" não é futuro nem infinitivo pessoal: é *presente do conjuntivo*.



Não seria *presente do subjuntivo*? Ou em Portugal a nomenclatura gramatical é diferente? Bom, pelo menos aqui no Brasil isso se chama subjuntivo ^^


----------



## dexterciyo

Antes da reforma ortográfica, escrivia-se "*dêem*", com acento mesmo e vogal dobrada.


----------



## Odinilson

anaczz said:


> São duas respostas contraditórias, não? A primeira resposta dizia:
> "O texto corre(c)to é o primeiro. A expressão «Estar à espera» é seguida da preposição *de*. Note-se que com o verbo esperar, porém, se não usa a preposição. Diz-se «*Espero que* tudo corra bem», mas «Estou à espera *de que* tudo corra bem»."
> (grifos originais)



Cuidado, hein! Pois às vezes um verbo por ser transitivo indireto e  esse "que" pode disfarçar isso. Por exemplo, caso fosse "acredito que tudo ocorra bem", a preposição não apareceria também. Mas, de todo modo, a tua postagem foi bem interessante, pois realmente o verbo "esperar" é transitivo direto. No entanto, a preposição deve ser posta após a expressão "à espera". A palavra "espera", nesse contexto, é substantivo e não uma forma verbal. Ou seja, complementos nominais (substantivo é um nome) precisam de preposição ^^


----------



## Odinilson

dexterciyo said:


> Antes da reforma ortográfica, escrivia-se "*dêem*", com acento mesmo e vogal dobrada.


Mas a vogal dobrada continua, né? ^^


----------



## Carfer

Odinilson said:


> Não seria *presente do subjuntivo*? Ou em Portugal a nomenclatura gramatical é diferente? Bom, pelo menos aqui no Brasil isso se chama subjuntivo ^^



Não, em Portugal é_ 'conjuntivo_', da mesma forma que dizemos '_condicional_' em vez de _'futuro do pretérito_'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Odinilson said:


> Mas a vogal dobrada continua, né? ^^


Não tem mais a vogal dobrada, a nova grafia é "vêm" em Pt-Br. Não sei afirmar se Portugal segue a mesma regra.


----------



## Odinilson

Carfer said:


> Não, em Portugal é_ 'conjuntivo_', da mesma forma que dizemos '_condicional_' em vez de _'futuro do pretérito_'.



Ah, tá! Entendi. Não sabia que em Portugal se usava essa nomenclatura. Bom, até que faz sentido também, pois subjuntivo e conjuntivo têm o mesmo radical. ^^


----------



## Odinilson

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não tem mais a vogal dobrada, a nova grafia é "vêm" em Pt-Br. Não sei afirmar se Portugal segue a mesma regra.


Mas quem disse que "vêm" está errado? Antes, meu amigo, ao dar um exemplo ao criador do tópico, você não escreveu "*vêm*", mas sim "*dêm*". Foi isso que eu corrigi! Vai lá ver...

ps: "vêm" está correto, pois tanto a forma verbal do singular quanto a do plural têm a mesma forma: "*ele vem*" e "*eles vêm*". Já o "*dêm*", que você escreveu, está errado, pois o singular é "dê" e o plural correto é "*deem*". Ou seja, além da ausência da vogal dobrada, você errou também no acento diferencial, já que existe uma diferença natural entre as formas verbais dê e deem. Entendeu agora?


----------



## anaczz

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não tem mais a vogal dobrada, a nova grafia é "vêm" em Pt-Br. Não sei afirmar se Portugal segue a mesma regra.



Desculpe-me, Who, mas não. Apenas o acento circunflexo das formas com vogal dobrada em hiato caiu. A vogal continua dobrada.

                                                   7o) Prescinde-se de acento circunflexo nas formas verbais paroxítonas que contêm um e tónico/tônico oral fechado em hiato com a terminação -em da 3a pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo ou do conjuntivo, conforme os casos: creem deem (conj.), descreem, desdeem (conj.), leem, preveem, redeem (conj.), releem, reveem, tresleem, veem.


----------



## Alandria

anaczz said:


> Desculpe-me, Who, mas não. Apenas o acento circunflexo das formas com vogal dobrada em hiato caiu. A vogal continua dobrada.
> 
> 7o) Prescinde-se de acento circunflexo nas formas verbais paroxítonas que contêm um e tónico/tônico oral fechado em hiato com a terminação -em da 3a pessoa do plural do presente do indicativo ou do conjuntivo, conforme os casos: creem deem (conj.), descreem, desdeem (conj.), leem, preveem, redeem (conj.), releem, reveem, tresleem, veem.


 
Correto.


----------

